# Ghetto Tubeless?



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

Keep hearing this ghetto tubeless hype. We have some thorns around here that are killing me.

Sould I try it? Can I still run 60ish psi?


----------



## CmdrChode (Mar 30, 2009)

Probably not, though I personally can't imagine why one would want to do that in the first place. One of the BIG advantages of tubeless conversions is the ability to run lower air pressures (think 30 PSI or less) for improved ride and traction.

Tons of information on the mtbr.com forums. Just do a search and read up on the topic.


----------



## Twenty Times (Mar 27, 2009)

Ryan97 said:


> Keep hearing this ghetto tubeless hype. We have some thorns around here that are killing me.
> 
> Sould I try it? Can I still run 60ish psi?


Just made the switch - kinda awesome and much cheaper then a Stan's kit.

I would be weary if your doing DJs.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, tubeless is all about running lower pressures, most urban and DJ riding calls for much higher numbers
and 20 is right, ghetto tubeless is awesome and pretty cheap


----------



## CmdrChode (Mar 30, 2009)

SnowMongoose said:


> Yeah, tubeless is all about running lower pressures, most urban and DJ riding calls for much higher numbers
> and 20 is right, ghetto tubeless is awesome and pretty cheap


Ahh -- gotcha. I had my trail-riding hat on. wasn't thinking DJ...


----------



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

I knew they lower pressure thing, but I was more interested in puncture resistance.

Goat heads. They are everywhere.

Anyone have first hand experience?


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

get some kevlar strips that go in between your tire and tube, or some slime tubes

no reason to deal with the hassle of ghetto tubeless for dirt jumping, added puncture protection really just depends on the tire you are using and the fact that you are using sealant


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

*Thread resurrection!*

Sorry for the thread resurrection. Any one else have any opinions on this? Have you tried tubeless on your DJ/Street bike? I have to do something here in Arizona b/c of you guessed it- cactus. But my slimed tubes are so dang heavy. I do run very high pressure.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I previously ran tubeless with Stan's sealant on my street/DJ bike. Running at 60PSI was no problem, but it would burp occasionally, especially on a big hit or a botched landing.


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

I ran 26 x 2.5" hookworms ghetto tubeless at 60 PSI, no problem, for over 2 years with no maintenance. If a tire that big held on, then anything smaller sure would.



CmdrChode said:


> Probably not, though I personally can't imagine why one would want to do that in the first place. One of the BIG advantages of tubeless conversions is the ability to run lower air pressures (think 30 PSI or less) for improved ride and traction.


The other big advantage is reduced weight. And not having to worry about replacing tubes. And reduced rolling resistance. And not having to air up as often.

Only real drawback is changing tires is a total pain- gotta re-do the whole setup.

So yeah, I can think why you'd want to do that. Its great on a "grab and go" bike that you never want to mess with, plus it makes the ride a bit faster.


----------

